

Ask HN: Games with good API? - duiker101

I am looking for some games(possibly MMOs or multiplayer of other genres) that offer nice API to build around. Something like League of Legends is great for example. Are there any other games that offer good API to explore the game data or even play? Browser games are good too.<p>Thanks
======
flashman
Eve Online has a comprehensive API that befits its reputation as 'spreadsheets
in space'. The character & corporations API allows querying user data from an
authoritative source without exposing passwords and account names. It
integrates into third-party management apps. There is also a recently-released
CREST API that allows real-time access to in-game market data (think fintech
for an MMO).

[https://developers.eveonline.com/](https://developers.eveonline.com/)

~~~
duiker101
Very interesting, thanks!

